# Insect nutrition chart



## kingofnobbys (May 7, 2016)

Came across this recently in travels , always looking for more (USEFUL) information that I can use to improve how I care for my pet lizards.

http://moonvalleyreptiles.com/files/Feeder-Nutrition-Common-Reptile-Feeders-v1.0.pdf from http://www.moonvalleyreptiles.com/crested-geckos/diet-nutrition/feeder-insects

The surprize for me was earthworms have a Ca/P = 1.5 .

Thought I might share as others may also benefit from the information in it.
There are some errors in the data , ie silkworms Ca/P = 1/2.4 should be 2.4 ? (I've read silkworms have an ideal Ca/P like phoenix (BSFL) do).


----------

